# Older install with 3 LNB no signal but signal there.



## glackowitz (Sep 8, 2009)

Have a client with a 3LNB setup and everything is working great except 119 feed, replaced the LNB and now 119 is coming in strong all is well. Now i swap out the DVD player and power down the equipment rack to do this, power rack back up and now neither the D12 or older Hughes HTL-HD are working. In the setup menus I have all 3 sats at 92% or higher but when at the aquiring guide screens it says no signal and thats as far as it goes.

I am at a loss here unless the new LNB has died when power was restored to the sat receivers??

I have both receivers showing good signal but neither will work

any ideas?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Does the screen say "no signal" or "771 searching for satellite signal"? If it is "no signal" then it is a message from the TV telling you that the TV is not getting a signal from the receiver, usually because the wrong TV input is selected or you are sending a signal resolution the TV can't handle...


----------



## glackowitz (Sep 8, 2009)

The screen says no signal, Its on the right input

The Hughes HDL-HT say channel not available and is stuck on the channel you select...enter 201 and it goes to 201 but says channel not available and wont channel up or down. When you run it through the setup it goes into the aquiring channel list and fails with a check your cables/connections, but yet it shows a 92-96 percent signal level on all 3 feeds

The D12 says it aquiring the data guide but sits at 00% and goes between no sat signal and aquiring data guide

I guess I can reinstall the old LNB and see if they come back online, if so sounds like it may be a bad LNB we installed.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Assuming you didn't repoint the dish as part of the LNB swap, it sounds like a problematic LNB.

If there is any chance that the dish moved, you could be pointing at the wrong slots (i.e. 110W, 119W and 129W) and still get a signal reading.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> Assuming you didn't repoint the dish as part of the LNB swap, it sounds like a problematic LNB.
> 
> If there is any chance that the dish moved, you could be pointing at the wrong slots (i.e. 110W, 119W and 129W) and still get a signal reading.


I'd say thats actually a good point Harsh;

Outside of an LNB problem, the dish could have moved to where the receivers are actually getting signal readings from Dish Network's WA instead of from the proper DIRECTV slots.

The OP may want to post the specific numbers in the template below to make sure he's only receiving DIRECTV's transponders and not any of Dish's.

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)

1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)

1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)

17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> Outside of an LNB problem, the dish could have moved to where the receivers are actually getting signal readings from Dish Network's WA instead of from the proper DIRECTV slots.


I think I recall that DIRECTV receivers weren't able to figure out which satellites they were pointed at. I may recall incorrectly, but this would certainly explain the situation.

DISH satellites identify themselves but only if you're looking for the identification.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> I think I recall that DIRECTV receivers weren't able to figure out which satellites they were pointed at. I may recall incorrectly, but this would certainly explain the situation.


They're not. That's why when setting up a multi-satellite SD dish you monitor the signal strength of a transponder THAT ONLY EXISTS ON THE 101. The only way you will get a signal is if the dish is actually pointed at the 101 because it knows which transponders are available on each satellite.


----------

